# Alcohol warning - please read



## olsontowers (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm sure that for many seasoned expats, you will be aware of this already, but for those of you that are new to Dubai, the following may well be of use, or serve as a reminder to some.

We recently had a member of staff arrested for drink driving. I shan't go into the specific circumstances but he's a western expat and appreciates that he was irresponsible.

Learns from this are:

1. It is illegal to consume alcohol here if you are a resident and have a visa in your passport/carry and Emirates ID Card. So please, ensure that you, your spouse or children have one if they are of age. This was the first thing the staff member was asked to show.

African & Eastern will come to you office and complete applications for your employees if you ask them to, so there's no excuse.

2. If you test positive for alcohol you will be taken to the Police station and you will be charged. You will be held in a cell, and in this instance the staff member was held in a cell with 15 other inmates for 4 days.

Why so long? Because it happened after a brunch and the courts are closed over the weekend so he couldn't go before the right person.

3. All your personal possessions will be taken from you, and you will have no way to contact the outside.

You should always carry a phone card with you. This was the only method he had of making calls when inside the station.

4. You must memorise the phone number of at least one person who'll be able to help you if you find yourself, for whatever reason, on the wrong side of a cell door. We're all used to keeping numbers in our phones now, but what happens if it's taken from you?

5. Remember that DUbai has a ZERO TOLLERANCE approach to drink driving. Even one drop of alcohol in your bloodstream and you're in trouble! 

6. He's had to pay bail of the equivilent of $6,000 and will have a fine on top to pay once he goes to court. He's also likely to face a ban for 3-6 months.

Fortunately, because no one was injured apart from him, we hope that he won't recieve a sentance, or be deported.

Please also be aware that it's not only the culprit that's breathalised at the scene of an accident, but also the victim. With all the idiot driver's here, you simply can't afford to take the chance.

Some may have had the odd pint on a Thursday night and driven home, or a drink after a round of golf...... or whatever it may be.

Please, if there's one thing to take away from the above make sure you have an alcohol licence and whatever you do,

*DONT DRINK AND DRIVE!*

Book a taxi, ask your sober mate to run you home or order a SafeDriver. It's not worth the risk!!!


----------



## Chimborazo (Oct 10, 2012)

olsontowers said:


> 1. It is illegal to consume alcohol here if you are a resident and have a visa in your passport/carry and Emirates ID Card. So please, ensure that you, your spouse or children have one if they are of age. This was the first thing the staff member was asked to show.
> 
> African & Eastern will come to you office and complete applications for your employees if you ask them to, so there's no excuse.


Could you please clarify this statement? Are you saying that it's illegal _unless_ you have an alcohol license?

Thanks!


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes. That's is what is being said and it's a correct statement.


----------



## Chimborazo (Oct 10, 2012)

That's what I thought, just wanted to make sure. I haven't moved yet (I don't even know if I am yet; my meeting is next week). Anyway, thank you for the clarification.

[Edited for a typo.]


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

great advice/reminder for both the new comers and the seasoned here. thanks, olsontowers.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Chimborazo said:


> Could you please clarify this statement? Are you saying that it's illegal _unless_ you have an alcohol license?
> 
> Thanks!


There is a bit of dispute in this statement.....

It is a grey area and the only way to cover yourself is with the license.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont see how it is a gray area. It is illegal to drink alcohol without the license. If you should get into any issues here, and they do a blood test and you have any in your system, you will go to jail for consuming alcohol illegally. Can not see how there is any gray area in that. 

Good post and good to be reminded for the older expats and deff a must read for any one coming here.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Jymx, The gray area I am mentioning is about what the previous op asked. It is about the legality in consumption and being mandatory to have a license to drink.

Is it illegal to consume alcohol if you don't have a license either way ( the assumption here is that you are a legal alien in the country and not Muslim) ? 

There is nothing to do with driving which we know is forbidden to drive after having consumed alcohol

Some say that you need...well that means theoretically that if you are a legal resident and happens not to have a license while drinking in a bar you can go to jail. Scary though right?

How many of us go for a beer and have no license ? No need to answer.

Some say nope. You don't need it.It is a gray area because some lawyers support the former view, but some others support the later which is ridiculous because some lawyers sounded off about the former now we have a dilemma. And to make matters worse nobody confirmed either view.

Several complained about it because since only licensed establishments can sell alcohol why do People need to have a license to drink? The license is there to allow you to buy alcohol beverages why consumption is coming in the question? We all know Muslims are forbidden to consume.

For example, if the police break in to your apartment and find bottles and bottles and if you don't have a license or a way to prove that you obtained the bottles legally you will be charged, but what if they were given Should you have a license that allows you to drink?

Since this is pretty gray if you ask me just get the license.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont see anything gray about it. It is illegal to have or to consume alcohol without a license. I dont see anything gray in that law/rule. If you choose to ignore, that is up to you.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

My understanding is that the rule does not say you must have a license to drink in a bar that is licensed to sell alcohol.

Would you please post the rule because the way you wrote is crystal clear. My understanding is that this is not the case, but I may be wrong and nope I don't ignore the law I take it seriously.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

It is illegal to consume alcohol anywhere without an alcohol licence.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

wandabug said:


> It is illegal to consume alcohol anywhere without an alcohol licence.


Ok... I stand corrected.

Lawyer warns liquor licensing laws 'apply to all' - The National

Play safe and carry permit when drinking in hotels | GulfNews.com


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

OP, not the most important detail as the message is well and truly taken, but was your colleague pulled over/spot checked, or was he involved in an accident?


----------



## fifi70 (May 28, 2012)

I dont get this! When I visit Dubai on holiday and go to a bar and drink I dont have an alcohol license. Is this only for residents then? There are loads of people on holiday there that dont have this so why should it be any different for someone who works there?? Seems bit one sided to me :-/


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

fifi70 said:


> I dont get this! When I visit Dubai on holiday and go to a bar and drink I dont have an alcohol license. Is this only for residents then? There are loads of people on holiday there that dont have this so why should it be any different for someone who works there?? Seems bit one sided to me :-/


It applies to both tourists and residents. Actually, if you consume liquor in UAE then the law applies to you (no need to get confused with the visa-status etc..). Now, about the bit of not getting asked about it, like in the links canuck put up, hotels/bars/establishments serving/selling liquor are not required to check for it, rather the onus for having the license falls upon the individual partaking in the activity. Also there is not any active enforcement as such, wherein they will have road-blocks etc setup to check for this and give everyone a Breathalyzer test (don't quote me on that, I just haven't heard of anything like that happening here before), but if anything does happen which ultimately ends up involving the authorities they will run the tests and then you will be in hot-water for not having a license...

P.S: No matter what the law says, drinking and driving (anywhere in the world) is ultimately an extremely poor/dangerous judgement call, so just don't do that ..


----------



## olsontowers (Jan 18, 2011)

He hit the back of a lorry on the Emirates Road and wrote off his car and was the only person injured.

It's also worth pointing out that he's been told his insurance won't cover his vehicle, so as his car's a write off it's also cost him the $25,000 it was worth!!!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

fifi70 said:


> I dont get this! When I visit Dubai on holiday and go to a bar and drink I dont have an alcohol license. Is this only for residents then? There are loads of people on holiday there that dont have this so why should it be any different for someone who works there?? Seems bit one sided to me :-/


Now you see why people got upset with this...tourists are not obliged to know the law entirely I agree for residents ...of course there are things that you must know and the embassy or foreign affairs of your country should post the most important things when you travel somewhere..so I guess the foreign affairs in Canada had updated this which I honestly doubt but will look anyway....you are visiting..some lawyers even said that it is not applicable for tourists...and some people say you are supposed to know. 

You don't see policemen going in bars and asking people for the license. Why aren't they enforcing this? They should...

And how do you apply for a license being a tourist? Why would go through that hassle anyway ?

They started changing their minds when they realized that this would affect tourism...

It just makes you wonder......


----------



## fifi70 (May 28, 2012)

^^ Canuck. I agree! Tourists would not go through the hassle. Especially from overseas!I dread to think how long that would take I have visited Turkey which is a Muslim country too and there has been no hassle with tourists and residents alike drinking there. If this post is about driving under the influence then obviously it is against the law in ANY COUNTRY!! There is no way I am going on holiday to Dubai and applying for a liquor licence before I go! And thousands/millions would think the same. If there is a law in the Emirates then it needs to be enforced and communicated properly so tourists/expats know the rules. Quite simply sounds like a grey area to me!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

The law states everyone should have a licence but a tourists cannot get a licence so the law turns a blind eye to tourists. However should a tourist be arrested for something else (having sex on beach/taxi etc) they would then also be charged with drinking.
For a normal tourist who does not go around having sex on the beach/taxi etc, it will never be an issue.
Same for residents - the police do not go around checking we all have licences but if you were involved with the police and had/were drinking you will be asked to provide your licence.
Don't know why people think it is such as hassle- it's just a case of filling in a form. In UK they still make us pay for a licence to watch TV!!!


----------



## Chimborazo (Oct 10, 2012)

wandabug said:


> Don't know why people think it is such as hassle- it's just a case of filling in a form.


If I go, I would be working for a Saudi company, so I have concerns about asking for the sign-off on the paperwork.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

That's not entirely true because if you are caught by the police for whatever reasons (someone might have called them on you) they will not turn their eyes as you suggest just because you are a tourist. You will be charged even being a tourist, go to jail and etc...

Of course the embassy of your country will intervene....

well it is a hassle because people travel to have fun and enjoy the places...they don't travel to fill out forms and wait in the line. And yes tourists will find a sneaky way to have it...even couple of sips mind you it is human nature.






wandabug said:


> The law states everyone should have a licence but a tourists cannot get a licence so the law turns a blind eye to tourists. However should a tourist be arrested for something else (having sex on beach/taxi etc) they would then also be charged with drinking.
> For a normal tourist who does not go around having sex on the beach/taxi etc, it will never be an issue.
> Same for residents - the police do not go around checking we all have licences but if you were involved with the police and had/were drinking you will be asked to provide your licence.
> Don't know why people think it is such as hassle- it's just a case of filling in a form. In UK they still make us pay for a licence to watch TV!!!


----------



## fifi70 (May 28, 2012)

Ok I get it. If I come to live in Dubai I Will get a liquor licence. No way would I ever drink and drive anyway! Im signing off now as Im going to have a few glasses of wine..haha :-D


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Chimborazo said:


> If I go, I would be working for a Saudi company, so I have concerns about asking for the sign-off on the paperwork.




dont worry tell them you will drink out of coloured glasses


----------



## familyoffour (Sep 10, 2012)

How long does it taker to get an alcohol licence?


----------



## olsontowers (Jan 18, 2011)

5 minutes to fill in the form and about 3-4 weeks for it to be processed.

If you go to MMI or African and Eastern they'll run you through the process.

The form says you'll need to take the following with you:

1. Photocopy of your passport and visa
2. Photocopy of your employment contract
3. Photocopy of your trade licence (where applicable)
4. Photocopy of your tenancy contract
5. One recent passport size photo - same for spouse if authorised by the applcant to buy liquor
6. Licence fee of 160 AED 

A&E gave me vouchers to the value of the 160 AED when I applied for mine.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

What if I don't have a tenancy contract? I live in a flat share


----------



## olsontowers (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd have thought that a letter from your employer would suffice, but suggest you go to MMI or A&E and ask them directly.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

ipshi said:


> What if I don't have a tenancy contract? I live in a flat share


You used to be able to get one with an NOC from the leaseholder, however, as it's not legal to sublet and things are much 'tighter' than they used to be, it may be this is unlikely now. This are so many grey areas in this. Really, the best way would be if the system was revamped and the licence was issued to non-Muslims on application in the same way the ID card is. It would also be another form of income for the government.


----------



## familyoffour (Sep 10, 2012)

olsontowers said:


> 5 minutes to fill in the form and about 3-4 weeks for it to be processed.
> 
> If you go to MMI or African and Eastern they'll run you through the process.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

fifi70 said:


> ^^ Canuck. I agree! Tourists would not go through the hassle. Especially from overseas!I dread to think how long that would take I have visited Turkey which is a Muslim country too and there has been no hassle with tourists and residents alike drinking there. If this post is about driving under the influence then obviously it is against the law in ANY COUNTRY!! There is no way I am going on holiday to Dubai and applying for a liquor licence before I go! And thousands/millions would think the same. If there is a law in the Emirates then it needs to be enforced and communicated properly so tourists/expats know the rules. Quite simply sounds like a grey area to me!


Giving Turkey as an example is a big mistake. Turkey is a secular country and it is legal to drink anywhere, anytime. Including Ramadan. 

And you can drive if you havent had more than 2 beers. If you drank more, it is illegal like in any country in the world.


----------



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

nathanalgren said:


> Giving Turkey as an example is a big mistake. Turkey is a secular country and it is legal to drink anywhere, anytime. Including Ramadan.
> 
> And you can drive if you havent had more than 2 beers. If you drank more, it is illegal like in any country in the world.


Yeah sure turkey is a secular country maybe on paper  but yeah you're right they're very open about drinking.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

peterpan123 said:


> Yeah sure turkey is a secular country maybe on paper  but yeah you're right they're very open about drinking.


It is not on paper, have you lived in Istanbul? I did, they seriously have better nightlife than Amsterdam which goes all night, not like 3-5am like in most European cities. Also they have nice gay clubs, not that I am into but just to prove how open things are in Turkey.


----------



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

:focus:


nathanalgren said:


> It is not on paper, have you lived in Istanbul? I did, they seriously have better nightlife than Amsterdam which goes all night, not like 3-5am like in most European cities. Also they have nice gay clubs, not that I am into but just to prove how open things are in Turkey.


That's why I said they're very open, but a country who is going after other religions (especially christians) in the east of the country is not secular to me at least not fully. I don't want to start a political discussion or so but if you google a bit you can read about it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

peterpan123 said:


> :focus:
> 
> That's why I said they're very open, but a country who is going after other religions (especially christians) in the east of the country is not secular to me at least not fully. I don't want to start a political discussion or so but if you google a bit you can read about it.


Dude,

I am telling you that I lived there for many years and you are telling me to Google it. Am I supposed to believe my experience or some articles on the web?  

The east of Turkey is a disaster, I do agree with you, but no one ever goes there except the people who live there. Istanbul, Antalya, Izmir, the west is no different than Europe. At all.


----------



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

nathanalgren said:


> Dude,
> 
> I am telling you that I lived there for many years and you are telling me to Google it. Am I supposed to believe my experience or some articles on the web?
> 
> The east of Turkey is a disaster, I do agree with you, but no one ever goes there except the people who live there. Istanbul, Antalya, Izmir, the west is no different than Europe. At all.


The googling part was for the east of turkey and the persecution of christians there. I don't doubt the part about istanbul at all bc I heard this from other people before but still, the government supports the stuff that is happening in the east that's what I meant about not being really secular


----------

